# Bobcat's NBA draft thread



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Tonights the NBA draft we have picks 9 and 20 in the first round. The draft starts at 7 on ESPN.

Also, This is pretty interesting



> Before trading for the 20th pick, the Charlotte Bobcats asked Memphis to take anyone on their roster for the No. 5 pick. It’s something that hasn’t been completely ruled out. Now that Charlotte owns the ninth and 20th picks, don’t be shocked if the Griz agreed to take players plus the ninth and 20th picks for the fifth and 28th selections.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess we'll end up taking either Brook Lopez or DJ Augustin here.I'd go with Augustin,but mostly because I think you can trade him(or perhaps Felton) at a premium.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess we could be trading Augustin or we could be trading Raymond.I really like Augustin where we took him,but if someone wants to give up the world for him that's fine too.

God I'd love if somoene reached for Hibbert before we can.I would much rather have Robin Lopez than him.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

^Indiana saved you with Hibbert. Too bad Jordan still wasted it picking Ajinca.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I got no idea who Ajinca is,but he isn't any good to anyone in France.We need a center,but it needs to be a center on our roster.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

How could we have passed on Bayless?

I do not see anything special about DJ Augustin at all.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

ajinca is my favourite player in the draft. nice trade, all potential, he'll probably stay in europe.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

^is that you, Larry?

another player he's "fallen in love with." If he's lucky, he'll stay in Europe and then Larry won't have to make excuses for not playing him. Since when has Brown played rookies?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Drewbs said:


> How could we have passed on Bayless?
> 
> I do not see anything special about DJ Augustin at all.




According to reports you were Pritch-slapped into taking Augustin

Kevin Pritchard had been talking to teams ahead of Portland trying to move up. Charlotte had some conversations with him about Augustin, and decided to pick him thinking they would trade with Portland for #13 and more assets. Kevin Pritchard then traded nothing for Jerryd Bayless instead BECASUE Charlotte picked Augustin keeping all PG's away fro Sacramento.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Drewbs said:


> How could we have passed on Bayless?
> 
> I do not see anything special about DJ Augustin at all.


We passed on Bayless because noone has seen anything special out of Raymond Felton in the past three years.Quite possibly we intend to trade Raymond to the Knicks or some other team that is desperate for a point.I see no reason Augustin can't be better than Felton has been,that isn't asking for the world.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

So you see no problem passing up Brook Lopez for Augustin?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I wanted to get a big man and a backup point...It's fine with me if Raymond is the backup point,although I'd be really happy if Raymond decided to stop being so damned inconsistent and start performing on a consistent basis.Personally I never believe Brook Lopez is going to be good enough in the NBA to risk the 9th pick on.I really wanted his brother at 20.Got no clue what to expect from Ajinca if we can get him to come over.I get the feeling that he's a reach.Even if he comes it looks like he's going to be really bullied by anyone with an NBA physique.Hard to get excited about him.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

There are talks that Charlotte is speaking with New York about a David Lee-for-Raymond Felton swap...thoughts?

Augustine/Richardson/Wallace/Lee/Okafor would be the new starting lineup.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow, that is a really nice line-up for you guys, imo.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> There are talks that Charlotte is speaking with New York about a David Lee-for-Raymond Felton swap...thoughts?
> 
> Augustine/Richardson/Wallace/Lee/Okafor would be the new starting lineup.


That sounds like a pretty good trade! (for the Bobcats)


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I just wouldn't want to see him go to another team and finally develop but it prolly is time to give up on him as he's never been consistant enough to be counted on as the starter.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I was thinking earlier than D'antoni would be the perfect coach for Raymond.Raymond was good last year when that idiot Vincent left him alone to run the team and we ran the floor.The biggest problem last year was that they took the ball out of Raymond's hands and gave it to McMinus.

I mean Raymond is inconsistent,but he's great at times.Sometimes he's just okay and other times he's bad.McInnis hasn't been worth a damn since he was nailing Phil Ford's wife in Chapel Hill,he sucked consistently on an epic level last year and all he did was stand around dribbling the ball like he was on a cigarette break.It was painfully boring and utterly futile.You could have found junior high point guards who could have accomplished more.If Vincent had been smart enough to leave Raymond alone and keep McInnis on the sideline maybe things look completely different.He's got to eat his share of that steaming pile.


----------



## Tmac235 (Jun 23, 2008)

Dj Augustin over Raymond Felton? that must be some sort of sick joke, but well, now that Augustin is part of the team, we will have to see if he was worth it after all, let's remember how odd Michael Jordan has been in NBA draft pickings...


----------

